# North Norfolk NOT for Motorhomes



## QFour (Sep 3, 2020)

it looks like they don't want Mhs here anymore. Main car park in Cromer has a height barrier, Cliff car park has one, Wells Next the Sea beach car park has one as do all the other car parks in Wells. Favorite place to Wildcamp has No Overnight vehicle  occupation sign, National Trust have now added a small secondary sign No Camping or Overnight Parking. Found a nice spot yesterday £8 for 24h about a mile from a village but No Overnight Parking which does not make sense. Found some App or Cash but if you pay by an App its either 20P OR 50P extra.

If you ask why the barriers are in place you get the same reply. Heightened likelihood of Traveller's in the area. The girl in the Filling Station in Cromer was quite blunt. We don't want Mhs. It about time they realise that we spend money and there are thousands of us on the roads.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm afraid we are also suffering as the public are realising that a growing number of travellers are using motorhomes instead of caravans as the younger element haven't got the appropriate driving licence ...........


----------



## colinm (Sep 3, 2020)

A couple of years ago Cromer was 'invaded' and was locked down, is this the result?


----------



## mickymost (Sep 3, 2020)

colinmd said:


> A couple of years ago Cromer was 'invaded' and was locked down, is this the result?




Probably

I live in Skegness and we have had the same problem over the last few years with invading 'Travellers' so inevitably Height Barriers went up.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 3, 2020)

Cromer carpark is quite frankly enormous. You could probably fit between 1,500 and 2,000 cars in it if the full grassed area was used. Also the bottom part of the carpark nearest the shore is approx 200 yards from the houses on the road.
Putting up barriers and preventing law abiding tax payers from using a public car Park has to stop. Yet again we suffer because of inconsiderate travellers, and local councils who's answer to sorting out car parking issues is to ban us.

As for the lady in the filling station, I suppose she is content for hundreds of car drivers to turn up every day the head home having spent little or nothing. It really angers and amazes me when Ill informed ignorant people come out with comments like that.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 3, 2020)

QFour said:


> it looks like they don't want Mhs here anymore. Main car park in Cromer has a height barrier, Cliff car park has one, Wells Next the Sea beach car park has one as do all the other car parks in Wells. Favorite place to Wildcamp has No Overnight vehicle  occupation sign, National Trust have now added a small secondary sign No Camping or Overnight Parking. Found a nice spot yesterday £8 for 24h about a mile from a village but No Overnight Parking which does not make sense. Found some App or Cash but if you pay by an App its either 20P OR 50P extra.
> 
> If you ask why the barriers are in place you get the same reply. Heightened likelihood of Traveller's in the area. The girl in the Filling Station in Cromer was quite blunt. We don't want Mhs. It about time they realise that we spend money and there are thousands of us on the roads.


I take it the girl in the filling station was happy to take your money though.


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 3, 2020)

Guess where im going in November.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 3, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I take it the girl in the filling station was happy to take your money though.



I doubt if she would see the irony in her comment Sam.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 3, 2020)

We had travelers in our village  hight barries  went up thank goodness  ,never saw a motorhomer  park up though,


----------



## iandsm (Sep 3, 2020)

The large car park at Cromer has had height barriers for years, there they are usually only used in the high season. Cromer has another car park in the town quite large with no barriers and Sheringham has a large  car park where the train station is.


----------



## ton27 (Sep 3, 2020)

Was there last year in August no problem parking in that car park but  did notice height barriers but they were open
Going back next year hope some common sense prevails and they open again
We do not wild camp so only use car parks during the day and return to camp site at the end of day having spent my hard earnt money there. So we are getting penalise because so called travelers


----------



## Goggles (Sep 4, 2020)

We were there 2 weeks ago and the barrier was down at Runton Rd car park due to expected travellers. Lots of m/h’s driving around trying to find somewhere to park. We managed to get in at The Meadow c/p but was there early. Hunstanton seems to be the only place catering for m/h’s and they’ve had problems with travellers on the site as well but very rarely are the gates closed so why in Cromer have they kept it unavailable for so long?


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 4, 2020)

The person in charge is sh!t-scared that he/she will get blamed if travellers get in when the barriers are open !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 4, 2020)

We gave up on that area years back due to not being able to understand what they were saying


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 4, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> We gave up on that area years back due to not being able to understand what they were saying


When we were there last I saw all these girls were running away from their brothers until someone told me it was the local form of birth control


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 4, 2020)

When Cromer was ‘invaded’ a couple of years ago, they were a lawless rabble, refusing to pay for drinks, trashing bars and striking fear into all and sundry with no regard for anyone.
The Police were less than useless, and the travellers were able to terrorise whoever they wanted for what seemed like a very long weekend.
The Councils only course of action was to make sure that they could not return. Don’t confuse holidaying Motorhomers with these lying thieving scumbags, who are a blot on society, and that’s putting it politely!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 4, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> When Cromer was ‘invaded’ a couple of years ago, they were a lawless rabble, refusing to pay for drinks, trashing bars and striking fear into all and sundry with no regard for anyone.
> The Police were less than useless, and the travellers were able to terrorise whoever they wanted for what seemed like a very long weekend.
> The Councils only course of action was to make sure that they could not return. Don’t confuse holidaying Motorhomers with these lying thieving scumbags, who are a blot on society, and that’s putting it politely!


I really do get that this is a problem and one that has to be dealt with. And unfortunately this does affect us. To be perfectly honest I cannot see how this can be avoided. But I know that motorhome owners have been fined for overnighting there. Surely a blind eye could have been applied in such cases. Possibly a scheme were you book in advance giving your name and registration could be applied.  It seems crazy that in such a large carpark no vans are allowed. You can pay to stay there for a week at a time yet you cannot remain inside your Moho at night. Hopefully one day things will change.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 4, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Guess where im going in November.


mite i say mad, or are you off your trolly, no, then have a nice time, were ever you may be, and lord make the weather good, ok.pj.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.




And then no emptying of you know what in you know where. 

Nail on the Head


----------



## madtheswine99 (Sep 4, 2020)

A bit off topic, but I live in Seaham on the North East coast and we have two lovely car parks on the cliff tops. Both have lovely views and we regularly get Mhs staying overnight, in fact several nights. We have had the problem of travellers invading the car parks which the council moved on, but they have not put height barriers up. Different councils with different views.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.



Or possibly means that they spend their money in other areas altogether.


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.


Surely that only benefits the campsite owner, as they are usually too far from civilisation to enable motorhome to visit local shops and restaurants, especially if they can't park in town during the day.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.




Not always.If We dont feel welcome through nowhere to park we move on to a completely different area.So if one is driving around and around, eventually one gets fed up and goes somewhere else and not always the local campsite.


----------



## QFour (Sep 4, 2020)

We looked on the Internet yesterday and the Beach Car Park at Wells was open for Mhs so off we went. Arrived to find a barrier across so consulted with the attendants. Full of apologies and gave us the phone number and Email for the Estate Operations Manager. SWMBO exchanged several emails with him but they said that they were closed to high vehicles due to the HIGH Threat from Traveler's arriving. So they are closed until 7th September. Funny that as Cromer Hill Top car park and Sherringham are now open.


----------



## QFour (Sep 4, 2020)

madtheswine99 said:


> A bit off topic, but I live in ************ on the ************** coast and we have two lovely car parks on the cliff tops. Both have lovely views and we regularly get Mhs staying overnight, in fact several nights. We have had the problem of travellers invading the car parks which the council moved on, but they have not put height barriers up. Different councils with different views.



Advertising FREE Car Parks on a PUBLIC Forum could lead to trouble. Next thing you know it will be all over the Internet so I would remove it.


----------



## QFour (Sep 4, 2020)

iandsm said:


> The large car park at Cromer has had height barriers for years, there they are usually only used in the high season. Cromer has another car park in the town quite large with no barriers and Sheringham has a large  car park where the train station is.



Barriers were across the entrance at Sherringham. Town centre in Cromer only has a few bays where you can park overhanging the grass otherwise its double so £12 for 4 hours.


----------



## runnach (Sep 4, 2020)

I note travellers get the blame yet again without lifting a finger...the threat subsides 7th September apparently


----------



## antiquesam (Sep 4, 2020)

channa said:


> I note travellers get the blame yet again without lifting a finger...the threat subsides 7th September apparently


That's because they all implode on the sixth.


----------



## QFour (Sep 4, 2020)

channa said:


> I note travellers get the blame yet again without lifting a finger...the threat subsides 7th September apparently



Sounds a bit like the weather forecast really. It may rain or there is a 10% chance. In other words the people supplying the information to the Car Parks haven't really got a clue. Wonder how accurate these predictions are over a year.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.


That doesn’t work for me, there is normally somewhere to stop overnight in any place. It certainly wouldn’t put me on a camp site


----------



## Jean (Sep 4, 2020)

What height are the barriers at Wells? Heading there on Sunday was looking forward to it


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2020)

We tour Norfolk and Suffolk fairly regularly and don’t find it’s such a problem parking up day or night.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.


Here is where we part company on agreements a lot of motorhomers are not going to spend £25/35 a night on campsites where only the campsite owner benefits it then limits there daily spend in local shops where is you are on a cheap cl/cs or even on a cheap carpark the option to spend more in the local shops so the holiday budget is shared out and more small businesses benefit well that’s my take on it and before you start it’s not about being a free loader it’s about paying a fair price for parking rather than paying rip off prices for services that I do not require. When my children and grandchildren were small I gladly booked campsites so they had things to do on holiday these days all I require is somewhere to park and a few shops and eateries to treat myself.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> I suspect for those experienced in the art that is always the case. On a serious note and it’s a genuine question do you actively avoid the ‘tourist’ bits and do the off grid thing as I perceive it?


I would actively avoid tourist seaside towns during the height of the summer I save them for my autumn and winter stops when the locals are a bit more laid back but the locals cannot cry when the tourists don’t come and then moan when they do there has to be a happy medium struck at some poin.


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 4, 2020)

Ive made the decision after thinking whats happening in Wales Scotland and other places to avoid wildcamping for now. It was a tough choice as i really dont like "official" big corp campsites although the missus dose. Therefore when im in Norfolk doing some wildlife stuff Ive booked onto farm sites. Cheaper than big ones and its a compromise and gives the farmer a few £££, They are ok ill use local shops and maybe a walk to a pub and i like them. Wildings better but i made a personal choice. Shame as i love wilding but for now im waiting to see how things pan out. That said theres loads of much more experienced folk on here much better at finding places than me. Worry is if the idiots keep throwing sh*t eveywhere we get blamed and things never get back to normal. Then again, the POI's a godsend for folk like me, great spots where i can keep a low profile do what i enjoy and do some wilding. But for now its farm sites for me. Good to hear stories from folk still getting out and about and not having any grief. Shows it can still be done. Then again if everyone was like the good folk on here there wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 4, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.


They have official sites all over Europe, they are called Aires, and where travellers are hardly a problem.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 4, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Ive made the decision after thinking whats happening in Wales Scotland and other places to avoid wildcamping for now. It was a tough choice as i really dont like "official" big corp campsites although the missus dose. Therefore when im in Norfolk doing some wildlife stuff Ive booked onto farm sites. Cheaper than big ones and its a compromise and gives the farmer a few £££, They are ok ill use local shops and maybe a walk to a pub and i like them. Wildings better but i made a personal choice. Shame as i love wilding but for now im waiting to see how things pan out. That said theres loads of much more experienced folk on here much better at finding places than me. Worry is if the idiots keep throwing sh*t eveywhere we get blamed and things never get back to normal. Then again, the POI's a godsend for folk like me, great spots where i can keep a low profile do what i enjoy and do some wilding. But for now its farm sites for me. Good to hear stories from folk still getting out and about and not having any grief. Shows it can still be done. Then again if everyone was like the good folk on here there wouldnt be a problem.


We Wilded everywhere we’ve gone so far this year. Not had a problem anywhere, we just avoid areas where we expect crowds to go. Weardale, Teesdale, Wharfedale, East Cumbria, Brecons (not weekends), Cambrian Mountains and Powys...all relatively quiet and peaceful even in August.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I take it the girl in the filling station was happy to take your money though.


not mine i would be gone, oh and 2 fingers, 1 for peace 1 for love, and on my way,ok.pj. stuff em .


----------



## peter palance (Sep 5, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> If you take a step back and look at it from the local viewpoint putting up height barriers is a win win as it not only keeps travellers out but forces motorhomers into official sites which benefits the local tourist trade that they depend on.


they do ,what over charging. yes your are right, thats,   why i do not go in many.if at all. same head, different sand or mud, your choice , take a good look at it,
take the dark glasses off, it would appear, you are extremely rich, one way or an-other, were do you live, its a place in a no go area, for some, ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 5, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> I know, we have used them extensively.


you have, what about the ex site, you went on about, ok pj we all like the sun,


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 5, 2020)

channa said:


> I note travellers get the blame yet again without lifting a finger...the threat subsides 7th September apparently


You perhaps haven’t read my post #16 Andrew. As I mentioned the Police were absolutely useless at trying to ease the situation and there was a big enquiry afterwards because the local traders do just not feel safe. They did not deserve to have their pubs and shops trashed. Confidence in the law enforcers is at an all time low and the Council do not have any option but to keep the trouble makers away. It’s a shame that innocent holidaying Motorhomers have to be excluded at the same time. I think you’ll find that fingers were lifted..... but in the form of fists!


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Whoa, my question was genuine and aimed at a member who is, IMHO genuinely balanced and objective.
> 
> We are currently on a CL near Seaton in Devon with friends. £20 on the bus for the 4 of us and about £60 for lunchtime drinks which we are happy to spend.
> 
> ...


Can I just point out i am not a horse so please lose the WHOA , you do seem to have this unique talent for annoying members me included.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 5, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Edited.


Thankyou.


----------



## iandsm (Sep 5, 2020)

QFour said:


> Barriers were across the entrance at Sherringham. Town centre in Cromer only has a few bays where you can park overhanging the grass otherwise its double so £12 for 4 hours.


That a new one hadn't seem them previously


----------



## peter palance (Sep 5, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> Could I very politely ask which ex site have I previously mentioned.


try expensive sites campers being forced to use,like official m/home, and caravans  campsites, you no what i mean, but not by name. ok pj.


----------



## Goggles (Sep 6, 2020)

Forest Park at Cromer wanted £33 a night when we enquired last month. Needless to say we didn’t take them up on their offer.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Sep 6, 2020)

We was there about 6 weeks ago and we had the same problem with height barriers and signs saying No Overnight Parking, So we ended up Urban parking, this is what is going to happen, now they have driven us away from laybys and car parks.


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 6, 2020)

All barriers do is move the problem, a lot of people who don’t want to use camp sites for whatever reason will not use them. It makes sense to me that a car park that sits empty all night would be better served allowing overnight stops or a small fee. Who am I though...


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 6, 2020)

There are around 50000 people in travellers communities and 255000 motorhomes, with only only a few persistent offenders in each group. Isn’t there a precedent in English law going back to the 19thC to the effect that a group as a whole may not be punished for the actions of a few. Councils seem to have forgotten this and taken the easy way out of punishing everybody.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

There are hundreds possibly thousands of places in Scotland were travellers could move in and very rarely do. To me the so called traveller problem is exaggerated and used as an excuse by councils to ban us from their carparks. Do the type of travellers mentioned in this thread that behaved poorly in Cromer respect signs saying no overnight parking. No they don’t. The only folk who do are the very people who respect those signs and abide by them. Not the people who probably instigated the signs being put up in the first place. All such signs do is to prevent the better amongst us from parking whilst the ones who created their need, continue to park, leading eventually to barriers.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 7, 2020)

QFour said:


> We looked on the Internet yesterday and the Beach Car Park at Wells was open for Mhs so off we went. Arrived to find a barrier across so consulted with the attendants. Full of apologies and gave us the phone number and Email for the Estate Operations Manager. SWMBO exchanged several emails with him but they said that they were closed to high vehicles due to the HIGH Threat from Traveler's arriving. So they are closed until 7th September. Funny that as Cromer Hill Top car park and Sherringham are now open.


The Wells car park is owned by Holkham Estate - the ones in Cromer and Sheringham are North Norfolk Council


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 7, 2020)

Toffeecat said:


> Ive made the decision after thinking whats happening in Wales Scotland and other places to avoid wildcamping for now. It was a tough choice as i really dont like "official" big corp campsites although the missus dose. Therefore when im in Norfolk doing some wildlife stuff Ive booked onto farm sites. Cheaper than big ones and its a compromise and gives the farmer a few £££, They are ok ill use local shops and maybe a walk to a pub and i like them. Wildings better but i made a personal choice. Shame as i love wilding but for now im waiting to see how things pan out. That said theres loads of much more experienced folk on here much better at finding places than me. Worry is if the idiots keep throwing sh*t eveywhere we get blamed and things never get back to normal. Then again, the POI's a godsend for folk like me, great spots where i can keep a low profile do what i enjoy and do some wilding. But for now its farm sites for me. Good to hear stories from folk still getting out and about and not having any grief. Shows it can still be done. Then again if everyone was like the good folk on here there wouldnt be a problem.


Wilding in Norfolk is frowned upon but is very hard to police - places like Thetford in particular - the rave that happened last weekend where thousands turned up was a long way off the nearest road and only the sound gave it away; it was easy to hit hundreds of cars etc. Local councils do though have people on the look out now for 'Wild campers/parking'


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 7, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> There are around 50000 people in travellers communities and 255000 motorhomes, with only only a few persistent offenders in each group. Isn’t there a precedent in English law going back to the 19thC to the effect that a group as a whole may not be punished for the actions of a few. Councils seem to have forgotten this and taken the easy way out of punishing everybody.


Trouble is travellers in Norfolk always seem to cause problems. Cromer was the prime example where it affected the whole town when 2 particular families brought all their friends and had an argument which cause the town to go into a major lock down. There are several traveller sites around but these are always in a mess and just look as you drive around North Norfolk at any field entrances often you find farmers leaving old machinery blocking them or very large concrete blocks. They used to dig ditches across them and pile up banks but then the travellers came along with mini diggers and made a way in. I know one farmer quite well who had this happen - he was incensed that they made camp on his land so he hooked up his slurry wagon on back of his tractor and early one morning simply drove through their encampment and around it spraying slurry everywhere and left before the travellers knew what was going on - oddly they left that day!!!!


----------



## QFour (Sep 7, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> The Wells car park is owned by Holkham Estate - the ones in Cromer and Sheringham are North Norfolk Council



The Holkham Estate Office said the risk from Travellers according to their information was HIGH. This information evidently came from the Police. It thats the case then why were the Car Parks in Sherringham and Cromer Cliff Top open. Surly they get their information from the same source as they are all in the same County.

We did find a couple of Motorhome friendly carparks but now I have to ask Cromer District Council how they can charge you £7 for a 24 hour ticket that runs from 13.00 to 23.59 on the same day and from 18.00 it is FREE to Park. That should be an interesting exchange of emails.


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 7, 2020)

QFour said:


> The Holkham Estate Office said the risk from Travellers according to their information was HIGH. This information evidently came from the Police. It thats the case then why were the Car Parks in Sherringham and Cromer Cliff Top open. Surly they get their information from the same source as they are all in the same County.
> 
> We did find a couple of Motorhome friendly carparks but now I have to ask Cromer District Council how they can charge you £7 for a 24 hour ticket that runs from 13.00 to 23.59 on the same day and from 18.00 it is FREE to Park. That should be an interesting exchange of emails.


Not necessarily - this is Norfolk remember. Holkham may get info through employees! Won't be first time........

It will still be North Norfolk District Council (based in Cromer) who you'd need to ask about not being 24hrs - they may answer you in a few weeks or so and then you won't get an answer!

I deal with them often and they can't organise a p**s up in a brewery at the bets of times. I asked why when submitting a planning application they take 4 weeks to acknowledge it and then ask for a 6 months extension of time to determine due to staff resources being low when other Norfolk councils can actually approve applications in even as little as 4 weeks. Last time they requested an extension I said no and they tried their hardest to delay a decision till I threatened them with central government for incompetence!! So don't hold your breath on any kind of reply even this year!!! They are too busy stopping people parking their motorhomes around the coast!


----------



## QFour (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm Mrs QFour, it's me that the Holkham Estates office has been emailing.  The Estates Manager wrote that they had *police* information saying there was a high risk of traveller activity, however today I've had another email confirming that their car parks are now barrier free. 

My main complaint with Holkham estates, is the incorrect information on their website.  I checked the website and it said the barriers would be open, yet when we arrived to park they were closed.  I complained to estates but my complaint was effectively ignored. Instead the manager went on at length about the perceived threat from the traveller community.  We understand this is an issue but it's no excuse for not keeping the website up to date.

We are now at home, so we won't be visiting Wells any time soon.  To be honest the whole situation has put me off Wells.


----------



## polo99 (Sep 7, 2020)

Sad thing is the troublesome travellers will just cut the locks and go in anyhow so the council and community lose anyhow.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 8, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> All barriers do is move the problem, a lot of people who don’t want to use camp sites for whatever reason will not use them. It makes sense to me that a car park that sits empty all night would be better served allowing overnight stops or a small fee. Who am I though...


you, are telling use the problem we all have, they are over price, over here, councils finger out, and make some money, empty sites, mean no money, oh it is our 
fault ,when. when they make it rite, ok,pj.


----------



## Pedalman (Sep 14, 2020)

QFour said:


> it looks like they don't want Mhs here anymore. Main car park in Cromer has a height barrier, Cliff car park has one, Wells Next the Sea beach car park has one as do all the other car parks in Wells. Favorite place to Wildcamp has No Overnight vehicle  occupation sign, National Trust have now added a small secondary sign No Camping or Overnight Parking. Found a nice spot yesterday £8 for 24h about a mile from a village but No Overnight Parking which does not make sense. Found some App or Cash but if you pay by an App its either 20P OR 50P extra.
> 
> If you ask why the barriers are in place you get the same reply. Heightened likelihood of Traveller's in the area. The girl in the Filling Station in Cromer was quite blunt. We don't want Mhs. It about time they realise that we spend money and there are thousands of us on the roads.


What height is the Limbo bar in Cromer, is it the std 6ft 6in ?


----------



## peter palance (Sep 16, 2020)

2cv said:


> Or possibly means that they spend their money in other areas altogether.


oh it dose , you are not in it. pull your head out of you back-side. why because, if they dont be have, i dont spend in your area ,or any other with your problem, no
i do not want the same as you. my head is all ready out, and not going back, is the thing so ad-ee oss. should you live near the sea, get your head out of the sand
ok pj end of story.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 16, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> All barriers do is move the problem, a lot of people who don’t want to use camp sites for whatever reason will not use them. It makes sense to me that a car park that sits empty all night would be better served allowing overnight stops or a small fee. Who am I though...


some club site are natural twister well you no what i mean? at this point best of luck. and stay safe, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 16, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> Wilding in Norfolk is frowned upon but is very hard to police - places like Thetford in particular - the rave that happened last weekend where thousands turned up was a long way off the nearest road and only the sound gave it away; it was easy to hit hundreds of cars etc. Local councils do though have people on the look out now for 'Wild campers/parking'


im with you, but i dont like it rough. keep it cool man, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 16, 2020)

Norfolk Jim said:


> Trouble is travellers in Norfolk always seem to cause problems. Cromer was the prime example where it affected the whole town when 2 particular families brought all their friends and had an argument which cause the town to go into a major lock down. There are several traveller sites around but these are always in a mess and just look as you drive around North Norfolk at any field entrances often you find farmers leaving old machinery blocking them or very large concrete blocks. They used to dig ditches across them and pile up banks but then the travellers came along with mini diggers and made a way in. I know one farmer quite well who had this happen - he was incensed that they made camp on his land so he hooked up his slurry wagon on back of his tractor and early one morning simply drove through their encampment and around it spraying slurry everywhere and left before the travellers knew what was going on - oddly they left that day!!!!


there was a hospital in north wales i be-leave, were certain elements parked, no one could get rid of. farmer went nicely , no were are not moving. one hour later
tractor and spreader at top of field full of pig shit, only spread one hundread yards they were moving,but the shit they left.oh no.but life gose on ,ok.pj im off
can you smell me.


----------



## REC (Sep 17, 2020)

Our local park had two caravans appear a couple of days ago. Amid uproar on the FB community page, one person went and spoke to them, found out they had come from a similar place about ten miles away, planned to stay just two nights. They left the other park immaculate ( she checked with a friend from the town) and did the same here. Gone yesterday, no sign of them. Wish all were like this. Unfortunately some of the council are " looking into ways of preventing other encroachments" for the future.


----------



## Buckby (Sep 17, 2020)

The height barriers are open now and there are a lot of vans parking in the day only no one stays there overnight


----------



## Sheringham4 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just an up to date view on this, specifically related to the big main car park in Cromer, overlooking the sea, as you approach on the coast road from Sheringham. I drive past it every day on the grandchildren school run. The barrier is currently down. I counted 5 motorhomes parked overnight there Wednesday morning, so obviously a relaxed approach is now operating. Public toilets open till 9pm. Also you often see motorhomes parked up overnight off the road, on the left, opposite the Cliftonville Hotel, some with the steadies out!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Sep 21, 2020)

Ive just had a weekend in Northern Ireland, Newcastle Co Down  and there they have a car park behind the main road in town that allows M/Homes to stay overnight with No Charge and there are toilets which they are allowed to use too, so why are they Not inundated with "travellers" after all This is in Ireland!! so are you all saying the "Travellers" are over here! we like many people stay on campsites but it would be nice if councils could adopt this type of approach, Ive never travelled abroad and use the Aires but I think perhaps this is very similar.
Also why cant people use local community centre car parks and pay a nominal fee to help with the upkeep of the village hall, surely someone could organise a barrier system that would allow you to pay a fee for a key that would then allow you access to the car park and open the barriers if they had one.


----------



## outdoorellen (Sep 27, 2020)

tried for a day out on Monday......first to Old Hunstanton;  barriers down on car park.....road to Hunstanton full,  mainly cars.  Hunstanton itself impossible.  Heacham barriers down, so no joy there and the same at Snettisham.  All automated so no-one to help.  The van is my only vehicle, so what to do?   "Its because of travellers";    well the travellers I've seen locally, Cambridge, just break the barriers down and park up anyway.   So the barriers cause great inconvenience to many people whilst being no deterrent to law breakers.....great!!


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Sep 27, 2020)

There must be a discrimination law that can be used to stop this. Any disabled people with high top vans as their only transport?


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 29, 2020)

outdoorellen said:


> tried for a day out on Monday......first to Old Hunstanton;  barriers down on car park.....road to Hunstanton full,  mainly cars.  Hunstanton itself impossible.  Heacham barriers down, so no joy there and the same at Snettisham.  All automated so no-one to help.  The van is my only vehicle, so what to do?   "Its because of travellers";    well the travellers I've seen locally, Cambridge, just break the barriers down and park up anyway.   So the barriers cause great inconvenience to many people whilst being no deterrent to law breakers.....great!!


I lived and went to school in Heacham only leaving in 1978. The road then to Hunstanton was chocker block every sat/sun throughout the summer into September.and was quicker to use the rough beach road to get to Hunston. The main caravan site Searles used to be the largest in the country and is slowly creeping into Heacham - the 2 will be joined soon. Hunstanton is an OAP town and normally deserted from Oct to March but West Norfolk Council has lost the plot with parking and barriers but then that's if you can even get near the car park in the first place. I am truly glad we no longer live nearby.

We decided to take the dog to walk around Holkham Park on Sunday but due to the weather the whole estate was shut including Lady Anne Drive; many trees down and many dangerous so I can see why. We now live an hour away but know it well so rather than turn round and go home we decided to try the Wells beach car park (also owned by the estate). To our surprise it was open with barriers open as well but was quickly filling up at 9.30am even in the howling gale! We parked up, got v excited labrador out rearing to go and off we went steering clear of everyone else we could. The wind was howling straight off the sea but hoods up, heads down ventured over the dunes between the huts and off toward the sea (which was out). Suddenly there was hardly a person in site apart from us hardy individuals and a black lab slowly turning yellow from the sand blowing. We walked well past the Holkham boardwalk watching a couple of seals making their way to the sea (which was well out). getting back to the car park after about 2 hours walking it was absolutely full and queuing up the road!!!!! Several campervans and motorhomes in there and several still trying to get in. Quite a surprise considering the weather but i'd say 90% were walking along the track behind the dunes simply to keep out of the wind - glad we ventured onto beach even if it was a trudge.

I had seriously expected car park closed let alone fully open with barriers open..............................................


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 29, 2020)

How Wells beach car park used to be - note no barriers then in 2017; this was July!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 30, 2020)

We love Holkham beach too. Never seen the Wells beach car park with barriers up....whatever the reason, you were lucky to get your beach walk. Bet the black/ yellow Labrador left loads of sand in the van afterwards!


----------



## Deleted member 47550 (Sep 30, 2020)

REC said:


> We love Holkham beach too. Never seen the Wells beach car park with barriers up....whatever the reason, you were lucky to get your beach walk. Bet the black/ yellow Labrador left loads of sand in the van afterwards!


I've often seen the barriers folded away and suppose as estate shut due to high winds they felt it wouldn't be right to leave barrier in place.

Van was at home and we were in my Nissan X Trail but thankfully most of the sand had brushed off after walking back through the pine woods - yes he is pure black again and was completely knackered as he must have run miles. My watch said we'd done 4.8 miles so he must have done at least 10!


----------



## outdoorellen (Oct 4, 2020)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> There must be a discrimination law that can be used to stop this. Any disabled people with high top vans as their only transport?


Yes,  me!,!!


----------

